# Need Help In Almost Every Area - Want to lose weight and cut.



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello there 

I've spent all morning browsing this forum and it seems great, nice bunch of friendly people.

*About Me*

Basically im 19, living in Newcastle in the UK. I am not sure if i am slighty overweight or overweight, i dont really want to get on the scales, but im 5'4 and last time i checked i was around 12.5 stone. I've put on weight slowly over the last 2.5 years as i was with my ex girlfriend that long, so you kind of get comfortable and start ordering alot more takeouts etc! She is a size 8 and cudnt put weight on if she tried.

Anyways we broke up about a month ago and i'm looking forward to 'playing the field as such' but i realised i have no confidence anymore in my body at all...

I have been gyming it on and off over the last year but over the last month i've been hitting it hard, 30mins - 3 miles on treadmill, Then free weights for the desired group of the day, i generally use 10kg weights for all my exericies (3 x 10reps) but would love some advice on this. Im not sure if i want the clean bulk look or the ripped look. Im leaning towards cutting. My sister commented on my arms are getting massive which was a nice boost, but there nothing on you guys. I can currently bench (flat) 30kg (10 reps) but cant do 3 sets no way!

I would love someone to just post a routine up that would work and i would know what to do everday, as im really unsure of the exercises im doing, and i dont understand what most of them are. I would know if i seen them but what you guys call them i cant associate them with if you understand me.

I do the following exercises, im rubbish with the names of exercises so forgive me...

*Chest*

incline dumbell press - 10 x 3

inclind dumbell fly - 7.5 x 3(i think, the one where its like your hugging a bear)

flat bench press 10 x 3

*Biceps*

standing bicep curl - 2 x 10 , 1 x 7.5 (lucky to complete this) or

seated bicep curl - 2 x 10 , 1 x 7.5 (lucky to complete this)

finish with 2 x "21" standing, 20kg bar

i find my biceps really hard to be honest and can sometimes not do the above

*Triceps*

nothing i dont have a clue on these, except from wire pull down thing.

*Shoulders*

standing leaning forward row things - 10 x 7.5

90 degree angle seated bench - 10 x 3

front lifts - 10 x 7.5 (ones where you lift the weight up and forward to eye level)

*Legs*

nothing i thought treadmill would surfice. Lead muscles are quite impressive. But i know now that i need to be working these.

*Back*

Nothing 

Main problem i have is i work 4 days on 4 days off (12 hour shifts),gym closes at 9, i finish at 8 and takes me 35mins to driveto gym from work! , so i have been hammering the gym all 4 days im off then rest the 4 days at work.

My diet is fine, im quite clued up on this, lots of eggs,brown pasta,tons of fish, chicken, peanut butter etc. Supplements wise im going to order some whey protein from myprotein.co.uk, Also i am considering ordering some 200mg caffeine tablets, and i can get Ephedrines from a guy at the gym, i've read on many forum that Ephedrine combind with Caffeince increases your metablism alot! which is what i need! Should i be having a protein shake after workout and be4 bed?

Goals are to drop from a 34inch waist to at least a 32, my tops are tight on the bicep area of my arms (size small tops),but i have a fat arse, a belly,love handles, and little man boobs 

I want to lose the weight and get ripped, willing to really give it my all, as im loving the differences i can see already!

Apologies for the long post, thought i'd give you as much info as possible.

Thanks for taking the time to read.

Alan


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

Would appreciate if someone could offer me a workout plan?

30mins cardio and what to do with the m8s for cutting up


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

May I suggest a little bit of reading and understanding of various exercises and body training splits [ie what body part you train on which day etc] so you can devise a programme that trains the whole body over the course of the training time you have available.

I think realistically you can only train on your days off work, I mean working 12 hours a day to then get to the gym etc doesn't fit and even if you did something at home after work on those days you will be probably too knackered to train anyway - it's an option, but only you know if it is viable or not.

Personally in your shoes I'd go for quality sessions and bearing in mind you are a relative beginner I'd train the whole body over 3 of the 4 days you have off work on a 3 day split - you need one day to be able to do what you want and proper chill, I think so anyway!....again that's up to you and what's best for you really.

I'd train like this - 2 days on, 1 day off, 1 day on.....*4 working days* then repeat cycle.

The 3 day split maybe looking like -

Day 1 - Chest, Arms.

Day 2 - Legs, Abs.

Day 3 - Back, Shoulders.

....loads of options though with regards splitting it up in different ways and that example is deffo not in stone!

You asked about Protein shakes and the answer is "Yes" to both....don't forget that you get by being a member on here 25% off Extreme nutrition supps by being a member of this forum - I'm not a sales rep btw!...just an option I thought I'd mention.

I'm sure other members will offer you loads of good advice.

Good luck matey.


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

Phill said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I suggest a little bit of reading and understanding of various exercises and body training splits [ie what body part you train on which day etc] so you can devise a programme that trains the whole body over the course of the training time you have available.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for an excellent reply, ill think i'll do that training program if others agree 

I've tried looking at workout plans but i get confused... i think im doing okay now, just i want to have everything sorted so i can go and now im doing the right thing, i think thats half the battle, then just hammer and reap the benefits

thanks again.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

That's no problem - anytime.

With regards cardio do it at the end of the weight training sessions - bike, walking, running, stepper etc....whatever, personally I'd mix it up abit to stop boredom, as I hate cardio. I'm sure others can offer advice to what is best for cardio.

What equipment does the gym have you go to? - just wondering what exercises you can do for your weight training...


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

They have everything mate its a really good gym, tons of machines and free weights, why cardio after weights? i always do it before am i doing someone majorlly wrong here? i feel i'd lose the pump feeling if i done 30mins after a session.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

alanrichie said:


> They have everything mate its a really good gym, tons of machines and free weights, why cardio after weights? i always do it before am i doing someone majorlly wrong here? i feel i'd lose the pump feeling if i done 30mins after a session.


Yes - cardio works best (as fat burning tool) at times when glycogen levels are depleted. So after weights or first thing in the morning. Losing 'the pump' is relatively irrelevant.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey there mate - I'm Also From Newcastle - Where Do You Train?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

OK, so you have a good selection of equipment available...

I'd do 2 or 3 exercises per body part, keeping to that 3 day split an example could be -

Day one [Legs and Arms]

Legs includes exercises that hit Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes, Hips and Calves. Arms includes exercises that hit Biceps, Tricpes and forearms.

LEGS - Barbell squats, seated Leg extensions, Stiff legged dead lifts, Calf raises.

ARMS - Hammer curls, Seated Dumbbell curls, Lying french press, Dips.

...however the exercises you choose could be very different - there are literally hundreds to choose for each body part. If you are unsure of what each exercise actually is - google the name, something will come up no doubt.

Whatever you do decide to do try and remember not to sacrifice lifting technique and form over weight, to make it progressive over time, so you aren't just lifting the same weight or stuck on the same number of reps you were 6 weeks ago, so do push yourself. Remember to rest when you are meant to be, eat the right foods and enough and you should be on track.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

Supernova said:


> Hey there mate - I'm Also From Newcastle - Where Do You Train?


Halow lad, im put Newcastle as a rarther common place, i actually live in northumberland(bedlington) and train at the Paramount gym in Bedlington. Im about 16 miles from city center!



Phill said:


> OK, so you have a good selection of equipment available...
> 
> I'd do 2 or 3 exercises per body part, keeping to that 3 day split an example could be -
> 
> ...


Another great reply top bloke, Im at the gym tomorow, going to start this new plan, would someone be able to do me a plan? with the day schedule that Phil recommended earlier? Also im confused about reps, i underedstand its low weight high reps to cut, is 10 x 3 sets classed as high reps? Also what are your opinions on the ephedrine + caffeine combo? I dont have my protein shakes yet so ill just eat a tin of salmon after the gym 

I googled all your recommendations and have came up with this plan for tomorow( in future my first day of training)

Monday - Legs n Arms

3 x 10 Barbel Squats

3 x 10 Seated leg extensions - machine

3 x 10 Stiff legged dead lifts

3 x 10 Hammer curls

3 x 10 Lying french press

3 x 10 seated dips - machine

Weight should be 10, although if i cant do it i will use 7.5 (kgs).

+ 30mins treadmill - 6mph - 3miles -

Cheers Lads


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

TBH I'd not get too hung up on different reps etc for cutting and bulking and just stick to something like the 3 x 10 for now and if you want bulk or cut let your diet sort that out.

If you want I can come up with some exercises for you to do, but why not have a little search for yourself [here, the net, books etc] for ideas for each body part and session, that way you are learning and getting an understanding of what and why you are doing it, rather than someone just telling you - do you know what I mean? I reckon you'll get a great sense of satisfaction when you make your goals if it's something you've devised. If you are unsure of anything you can always ask someone on here can't you? :nod:

Off to the gym myself later on, just washed my car and now about to wash our lasses...which is a bit of a pain in the ar5e as hers is a 4x4, I would say "no" but she's 5'11'' 180lbs and squats more than me! :lol:


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

Phill said:


> TBH I'd not get too hung up on different reps etc for cutting and bulking and just stick to something like the 3 x 10 for now and if you want bulk or cut let your diet sort that out.
> 
> If you want I can come up with some exercises for you to do, but why not have a little search for yourself [here, the net, books etc] for ideas for each body part and session, that way you are learning and getting an understanding of what and why you are doing it, rather than someone just telling you - do you know what I mean? I reckon you'll get a great sense of satisfaction when you make your goals if it's something you've devised. If you are unsure of anything you can always ask someone on here can't you? :nod:
> 
> Off to the gym myself later on, just washed my car and now about to wash our lasses...which is a bit of a pain in the ar5e as hers is a 4x4, I would say "no" but she's 5'11'' 180lbs and squats more than me! :lol:


lmao! well good luck with that my friend, i shall do that routine tomorow, is it best to do all exercies for the certain body part at once or split them up i.e legs, arms,leg,arms?

Also what would you recommend for Tuesday (what muscles groups)


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers!

Do all the leg exercises first, then all the arms exercises.

Personally I'd do the compound lifts that are going to do for a particular muscle group first before any isolation ones....so for example do Squats before leg extensions for legs and for example say when doing chest exercises do any bench pressing before something like Flys.

I'm off out now myself but will post back later re Tuesday.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you want to keep to that 3 day split I originally posted it'd be like this -

Monday [day one] Chest and Arms.

Tuesday [day two] Legs and Abs.

Thursday [day three] Back and Shoulders.

So it's basically 2 days on, 1 day off [Weds being a rest day] 1 day on.

*Chest and Arms*

For chest you can include Flat, Incline and De-cline bench presses, flyes, Pec deck, dips etc

For arms make sure you include exercises to hit both biceps, triceps and maybe forearms also so exercises like hammer curls, EZ barbell curls, Dumbbell curls standing and seated, concentration curls, preacher curls are great for Biceps and forearms and triceps could include lying french press, dumbbell tricep extensions, dips, dumbbell kick backs, Cable pull downs etc

*Legs and Abs*

For your legs you want to do exercises that hit both quads and hams, but you'll also hit glutes and hips too with exercises like squats, leg press, hack squats and lunges. Leg extensions hit quads so to work the reverse of your leg [the hams] you want to do leg curls, or stiff legged dead lifts maybe. Out of all of them I'd do squats as your core leg exersise, leg extensions as a quad isolation exercise and maybe stiff legged dead lifts for hamstrings. You also would want to nclude some calf work in there too, so I'd do either standing barbbell calf raises or calf raises on the leg press machine.

For abdmoninal work there are literally millions of different exercises you can do. My own experience with ab work or rather some great results from doing weighted work so only 10 or 12 reps or so [rather than literally hundreds of reps] can be completed is evidence from my wife who has amazing ab development. Try and do a few exercises - one for the upper abs, one for lower and one for side.

For back and shoulders maybe you can come up with some suggestions? :wink:

What do you think of those other exercise suggestions? I don't mean do them all! - more an example of some you could choose from.


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

okay well im guna play 5 aside sooon, so i dont have to do cardio today 

then from your suggestions phil im going to do...

10 x flat bench

10 x incline dumbells

10 x dips (assisted cant hold weight yet)

3 sets

then for arms

10 x hammer curls

10 x cable pull down

2 sets of "21"

sound ok?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds fine, except I'd personally swap cable pull downs for lying french press for the Triceps - that's just what I'd do, but it's up to you mate. It may be better to change one of the chest exercises as you will use the triceps secondary in all the exercises that we have listed there and it might be they fatigue before the chest is worked enough. It might be best to add an isolation exercise in there just for the chest, but by all means try what you have listed there.

Play it by ear and only you will know if each body part is getting enough stress. I'd say less is better for now rather than killing yourself doing too much - it's better to build into it than go hell for leather and knacker yourself and maybe even get bored.......worse still hurt yourself.

With regards your goals in cutting and losing body fat it really is down to diet - i don't want to seem like I'm trying to teach you to suck eggs!....but you know what I mean.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice one mate, i'll do that swap , i tried to make sure the chest exercises done upper centre and lower chest 

just in from football legs are aching, not use to sprinting!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great, let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

Well just got back and had a tin of tuna, i've ordered my protein shake just waiting for it to get delivered.

i done everything fine  done 15kgs for my first sets of most things, then dropped to 10/7.5

dip machine was broken so i done dumbell flys instead.

Abs and legs tomorow hmmm


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good, remember though that supplements are what they say they are! - "supplements" and it's best to treat them as just that, they are not going to be the be all and end all. It's your actual food and diet that is important.

Legs and Abs - what exercises you got planned?:tongue1:


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

seated leg extention 10 x 3

the machine where you put the front of your feet on and kind of push up and down with the front fo your feet?

and dead lifts.

Then abs

upright situps - 10 x 3 - hopefully

twisting abb machine 10 x 3

and i dont know any others


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you mean Leg press? - 




Have a look at that vid, it has leg press in it at the very start. I only posted this one, as it has my BB idol, Frank Zane in it:nod: none the less it shows various styles and feet positions etc for the exercise.


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah

So

leg press

leg extension

dead lifts

Can you advise some Ab exercises please?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Can you do hanging or in a "captain's chair" leg raises? If not try just knee raises - you can take your legs/knees up to infront of you or to both sides alternating. These are one of my faves.

V-ups work both lower and upper abs - lie on your back arms and legs stretched out and simulataneously lift legs and torso to form a "V" shape - if you can lift them so your hands touch your feet/ankles/shins that's great - to progress with these you can hold a medicine ball/weight between your feet and in your hands to add resistance. Seated disc twists are good for obliques and the sides of the abs - sit on the floor, leaning back slightly, legs out in front and in the air - hold a weight/medi. ball and whilst keeping the legs as still as possible pick the disc up with both hands and use the body to twist to each side, touching the disc on the floor the other side.

Don't forget that exercises that you could do in your leg routine also work the core and abdominals - squats, lunges all work the abs and core too, infact one of the best core exercises I found was single legged squats - rest the resting leg behind you on a bench, make sure your squating leg foot is the distance that when you squat your knee doesn't go too far over the toes - you don't want your heel to be coming off the ground and in the same breath you don't want your foot too far ahead either.

Anyway I've waffled on there, as I tend to do, but a few ideas for you maybe none the less.


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

i done shoulders and back today no problem, also been using protein shake for last 2 days, question! i am now at work for 4 days no gym! should i still take the shake?


----------



## alanrichie (Sep 5, 2009)

bump should i be drinking shakes on non train days (4 days sitting on my arse at my desk at work)


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

You need to eat balanced and healthy still everyday regardless of training that day or not - if that means protein shakes to get the required amount of protein in per day then yep. Remember though you are trying to lose weight and cut, so be aware of the total calorie intake per day.


----------



## happyface83 (Nov 22, 2009)

Im from newcastle too and scarily similar....no ex though Im still with my gf.

The weight gain started when I moved out 2 years ago and the takeaways started and eating works crap food. I went up to close to 14 stones, I used to box at 10.6.

That was 6 months ago Im now 11.2 stones and have lowered my bf from 30% to 18% while retaining muscle.

My diet is high protein, med fat, low carb.

+1 on the protein shakes I get about an extra 65 extra grams of protein per day from shakes.

Stick with it, that will be the hardest part.

Good luck mate.


----------

